# Dual Subscribers



## the8bitdeity (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello, 
     I subscribed to the "RPGNow" WotBS as well as I'm a community supporter. What will the WotBS release schedule be for me?


----------



## the8bitdeity (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Panthanas (Jan 24, 2010)

the8bitdeity said:


> Hello,
> I subscribed to the "RPGNow" WotBS as well as I'm a community supporter. What will the WotBS release schedule be for me?




I'm pretty sure that the "RPGNow" will be released via your subscription before they are available as a community supporter.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 24, 2010)

There's no advantage in subscribing to both (although with the ENW subs you get a whole bunch of other stuff, of course).

The next issue (#3) for EN World subscribers will be made available in February.  For RPGNow subscribers, #5 will be available by then (I have it now - just waiting on a couple of combat maps).


----------



## the8bitdeity (Jan 29, 2010)

Morrus said:


> There's no advantage in subscribing to both (although with the ENW subs you get a whole bunch of other stuff, of course).
> 
> The next issue (#3) for EN World subscribers will be made available in February.  For RPGNow subscribers, #5 will be available by then (I have it now - just waiting on a couple of combat maps).




I had already subscribed to the RPGNow sub before the EN sub was available. I mostly did the ENworld for the other stuff (which I'm fine with), but I was hoping the RPGNow releases would not get moved back to sync up with the EN sub progression. It sounds like RPGNow will stay as a separate schedule.


----------



## Morrus (Jan 30, 2010)

the8bitdeity said:


> It sounds like RPGNow will stay as a separate schedule.




Yep.


----------



## rangda (Jan 31, 2010)

the8bitdeity said:


> I was hoping the RPGNow releases would not get moved back to sync up with the EN sub progression.




I missed the module specific subscription by a few days; I've been hoping the ENWorld sub catches up with the RPG Now sub.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 1, 2010)

rangda said:


> I missed the module specific subscription by a few days; I've been hoping the ENWorld sub catches up with the RPG Now sub.




Missed it?  It's still there.

EN World PDF Store - RPG PDF downloads


----------



## rangda (Feb 1, 2010)

I swear it was gone when I went to buy it (which was when it being available via ENWorld support was first done).  I had a bookmark to it, which still worked but the buy link was gone.   And I wasn't able to find it anywhere else.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 1, 2010)

rangda said:


> I swear it was gone when I went to buy it (which was when it being available via ENWorld support was first done). I had a bookmark to it, which still worked but the buy link was gone. And I wasn't able to find it anywhere else.




I've never removed it.  Maybe RPGNow was having a funny day!


----------

